# What is your most elaborate T setup?



## Kid Dragon (Mar 8, 2005)

Most of my Ts are in deli cups or vials. A few have critter cages and custom one gallon plastic jugs with cork bark.

My most elaborate setup is for my G. rosea, her own 10 gallon tank, split level with cave underneath, water dish and cork bark hide above.

What is your most elaborate T setup?


----------



## critterz (Mar 8, 2005)

I only have 4 T's but my most elaborate is my 3 1/2" A. avic. It is in a 1 gallon jar with a 2 small pieces of cork bark against the sides (opposite each other), and a Pepperomia plant that mostly fills the jar. The avic has a heck of a web that starts in a tight tube behind one cork bark, goes up and over several leaves, and presently end with an opening at the top of the jar (making feeding a breeze). This web almost totally laps the jar. I'm really proud of the litte critter. :clap:


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 9, 2005)

my _G. rosea_ has been really happy since I put her in this.....


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, I have three Ts right now, and one to arrive on Friday, and more after that... none with solid shipping dates yet, as one of the shippers is waiting until the perfect weather hehehe (I don't mind - I'd rather them be overly cautious than send them in a blizzard).  But right now I have four cages set up, and my most elaborate with a spider in it would have to be my P. irminia's cage.  She's set up in a 5 gal hex with a nice big slab of cork against one side.  I then decorated it with silk plants and vines which I hot-glued into place, and a rock-looking water dish.  Substrate is soil.  I posted pix one one of the threads somewhere on how to house a Suntiger.

One cage is merely a small kritter keeper with eco-earth, a bottle cap, and a vial on it's side - for my 1.5" H. lividum baby.  My G. rosea's cage is a 5 1/2 gal with a half-log hide (habba hut) a rock-looking water dish, and a single silk plant hot-glued in the corner.  She tends to dig up plants if I bury them in the substrate.  

I just designed a new arboreal cage for my soon arriving (on Friday) P. pulchra.  It's a sterilite container that's about 12" high, by 12" wide, by 5" deep (approximate).  I hot glued a nice big slab of cork bark in there, and cut up some silk ivy plants and glued the leaves on the cork bark so it looks like there is a cute little vine running up the cork bark.  Then I buried a few vines in the soil, and hot glued some fern leaves half behind the cork bark, and put in a rock-looking water dish.  I think it looks pretty nice.  And I'll take some pix when my new arrival gets here and in her cage.  

I don't like to use real plants... I wind up killing them, and then I have to disrupt my Ts home to dig them up and put new ones in.  Plus with silk plants I can cut them and glue them exactly where I want them... it doesn't work so easily with real plants.  I also don't put tons of stuff in the cages, just decorate them so they look sort of natural.  I really like silk ivy for some reason...  I'll take some pix later this week/weekend and post.


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 9, 2005)

Scorpiove,
What is the rock thingie? is it like a small pool?


----------



## 8leggedrobot (Mar 9, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> My most elaborate setup is for my G. rosea, her own 10 gallon tank, split level with cave underneath, water dish and cork bark hide above.


I'd love to see a pic of that! It sounds awesome!


----------



## danielr6543 (Mar 9, 2005)

Nothing elaborate here, Just a plain old cage with hide substrate and water dish. Cork sheets used for arboreals of course, but no plants or anything really decorative. 

P.S. BlkCat how come you arent in the chat   jk.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Mar 9, 2005)

Scorpiove said:
			
		

> my _G. rosea_ has been really happy since I put her in this.....


How can you tell she's happy? What does she do?


----------



## Kid Dragon (Mar 9, 2005)

8leggedrobot said:
			
		

> I'd love to see a pic of that! It sounds awesome!


I'll have to buy a digital camera...the setup is pretty awesome. However, she rarely leaves the top level cork bark hide.  :8o


----------



## fantasticp (Mar 10, 2005)

My most elaborate is my cobalt blue's tank. It gives a sense of balance. I never see her, so the tank must look that much better. I built what looks almost like a Flintstone house out of cork bark, with plenty of moss and plants. T's that are out in the open more get less decor. Prettier T's get less decor too. It equalizes them that way.... maybe I think about it too much.


----------



## Magician (Mar 10, 2005)

*Well*

My Avic. Avic's cage, burrowed from a certain thread posted here a while ago. sterlite "show off" with blue top, holes drilled in the side with a dremel, pvc hide mounted half way up, flowerpot hide on the ground with the substrate, fake (silk) plants glued around the pvc and a small silk plant near the flowerpot, and peices of bark around the ground and of course, cork.

She likes it.

Otherwise, there in those show off containers from micheals or critter keepers ( i have a rose hair, avic avic, and a curly hair, my chaco has gone on to a converted arcahnophobe )


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Mar 10, 2005)

Magician said:
			
		

> My Avic. Avic's cage, burrowed from a certain thread posted here a while ago. sterlite "show off" with blue top, holes drilled in the side with a dremel, pvc hide mounted half way up, flowerpot hide on the ground with the substrate, fake (silk) plants glued around the pvc and a small silk plant near the flowerpot, and peices of bark around the ground and of course, cork.


I just built one of those (used the exact same model you're talking about) for my P. pulchra who should be here tomorrow.  I didn't put the PVC in there though... but the same sterilite "show off" with silk plants, cork, water dish, etc.  I did not include the PVC, as the piece of cork I put in there was huge... and coveres all but two inches or so of the back wall, and I figure that should give her more than enough hide.  I really liked the idea of the one in that thread too.


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 11, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> How can you tell she's happy? What does she do?


Before she was more of a pet rock, now with the plants in there she will explore, and even stop and feel the stems.  Even if that doesn't translate to "happiness".  It seems to be more "interesting" behavior than being a pet rock.  Also she likes to perch now ontop of the jade plant.  I hardly ever see her in the same spot each day with this new setup.  Before though she could go weeks without moving a single muscle.  Also those rocks there are just decoration, not a pond.  Her water dish is right next to it though.


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 12, 2005)

Here is a pic of her perched on her plant.  She has also webbed over the rocks to make them her "spot".  The rocks serve as a very good way of keeping her area dry when watering the plants.


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 12, 2005)

Better shot of Hagrid's tank (the rose hair)






Here is another shot of her perched on her favorite plant.






Also I did another tank for my _P. murinus_ (ocf),  Before I did this she had a huge web at the top of the cage and seemed to not ever move cept to grab a cricket, but since creating this setup for her she now has a home within the plants.  Also when I started to water the plants She (Ganondorf) instinctivly sought shelter under the huge leaves.  I assume she is less stressed now that she has cover now under the plants.  She used to be really "tense" never moving from her web at the top of the cage.


----------



## usumbaraboy (Mar 12, 2005)

do they really like the rocks? because i thought they never liked those. but those are some pretty sweet setups


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 12, 2005)

usumbaraboy said:
			
		

> do they really like the rocks? because i thought they never liked those. but those are some pretty sweet setups


she sits on them with no problems.  So I assume she doesn't mind them more than she doesn't mind sitting in dirt.  Thanks for hte compliment .


----------



## Joy (Mar 13, 2005)

Dual level, thermostatically-heated 29 gallon T. blondi vivarium.

In the picture, the underground portion is shown illuminated.  The blue lights can be turned on to ascertain the spider's condition/position, but normally they're off, and a piece of black opaque plexiglass covers the lower half of the tank to ensure the resident spider's privacy when she's in her "burrow."

It's worked very well since my husband made it for me back in 1999, and it makes a lovely display tank.  Still, I have discovered since then that T. blondi can be kept just as successfully in a Rubbermaid sweater box!   

Joy


----------



## Kid Dragon (Mar 13, 2005)

Joy said:
			
		

> Dual level, thermostatically-heated 29 gallon T. blondi vivarium.
> 
> In the picture, the underground portion is shown illuminated.  The blue lights can be turned on to ascertain the spider's condition/position, but normally they're off, and a piece of black opaque plexiglass covers the lower half of the tank to ensure the resident spider's privacy when she's in her "burrow."
> 
> ...


Maybe they can be kept just as successfully, but not nearly as tech as the vivarium you put together. I think Joy wins...along with her T. blondi  :worship:


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 17, 2005)

*a avic*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=49993  thats my only set up until i receive my b vagans and  g rosea in the mail this week but they will have less elaborate homes.


----------



## Big and Hairy (Aug 17, 2005)

Most of my big T's are in there own 10 gallon tank, with one having it's own 20 gallon terrarium.  The way I set mine up allows me to see the T while it is in its hide.  What I do is place a half-burried piece of cork bark in one corner of the tank where one open end is right up against the glass.  I then tape a flap made of cardboard on the outside of the tank to where it lines up with the end of the cork bark hide.  This makes it dark inside the hide, and yet all I have to do is lift the flap up and look inside without ever bothering the T.  It's a simple idea, but it works.  I'll post a pic when I can.


----------

